# Reviewing The Grizzly G0758 Milling Machine



## Stephen krupa (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can someone who owns one of these Grizzly G0758 milling machines please provide a review of it.  I'm considering purchasing one of them and wanted to hear firsthand from someone who actually owns and operates it.   The biggest question I have on it is the following:

The z dimension.   The specs say it 9".  There is a video on YouTube featuring a review on this mill who author says it's actually 8 5/8".    That appears to be very tight.   Mount vise and/or a rotary table with a drill chuck and it appears to be unusable.   So I wanted to hear from owners of this machine how they manage with this restricted dimension.

Everything else on the machine appears to be what I am looking for.  I just hope that this z dimension thing doesn't preclude me from getting one.

Thanks in advance,
Steve K


----------



## negatronix (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey Steve!

While I don't own/use the mill/drill you are looking at, a couple of ideas come to mind. While these may not be the best ideas they may free up or make space for larger projects.  
First... there are vises that don't have a base, and use the actual machine table as the base portion of the vise. This could give you a few inches of space back vs. a standard vise.

Second... Many vises have a swivel base. Removing the base could give some space back. You may have to modify the vise.

Third... You could, as a project, machine a spacer block to lift the column up. Looking at the mill, the bolts are on the back... maybe you could make a slotted plate, and different sized riser blocks. I own a GO755 and just made a block to give 1 1/2" more space, and also I had a bit of head "nod" that I was able to eliminate with the block by tapering it.

Just curious why not the GO704? There are lots of mods for it, and it offers much more room.. though it is a bit more money.

Also, what kinds of projects do you foresee yourself using the mill for, especially important would be the material you would be working with.

I'm still pretty new to machining, so take all I say with a grain of salt. Just think your choice through, and if possible go a step up, you'll be glad you did.

-Kory




Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen krupa (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Kory,

Thanks for your input.   All valid points.

Yes, the G0704 is being considered.  As is the Little Machine Shop 5500 and the PM 25MV.   Now I have to do some research on all of those machines and check on the best prices for each one of them.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Pete Wass (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a Little Machine Shop Hi Torque mill I have owned for 5 or more years. I have done a few upgrades to it and I like  it but I am probably going to be buying a 759 in a month or two. I have outgrown the High Torque. I want the DRO and larger table. More money but worth it to me. If weight weren't an issue, I would go for a gear head model and add a DRO to it.


----------

